# Peavey B-Ninety Bass, what info you got for me?



## RenegadeDave (Jul 24, 2010)

Buddy of mine lent me for the long term his USA made Peavey B-Ninety. The action is much higher at the high frets than the low frets, I need to adjust the truss rod. Can anyone give me some info about this guitar? What would it go for used? Obviously I'm not selling my buddy's guitar, but if it's valuable then I might pay to have a pro do a set up on it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 24, 2010)

Just like their amps, Peavey guitars and basses really don't fetch a whole lot on the used market, even the USA ones. I've seen a lot of their nicer USA stuff (Foundation, Dyna, G-Bass, T-series, etc.) go for around $500, if that.


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 24, 2010)

They were originally sold for about $499.99 in most stores. Is it the active or the passive model?

Solid poplar body, poplar neck (I may be wrong about the neck), and a rosewood fingerboard. 34" scale with 21 frets. P/J configuration.

After a bit of digging, I found the manual:
http://www.peavey.com/media/pdf/manuals/80301258.pdf


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 24, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> They were originally sold for about $499.99 in most stores. Is it the active or the passive model?
> 
> Solid poplar body, poplar neck (I may be wrong about the neck), and a rosewood fingerboard. 34" scale with 21 frets. P/J configuration.
> 
> ...



The neck is rock maple, per the manual.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jul 25, 2010)

It's got actives on it, and obviously has the P/J config.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, rather than shimming the neck, the Peavey B-Ninety has an adjustable shim in the neck pocket. You slacken the strings, loosen the neck screws, then tighten the allen key hole on the neck plate and it pushes a shim up into the neck pocket. Brilliant!

Why don't all bolt on guitars rock this kind of thing?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 25, 2010)

RenegadeDave said:


> Wow, rather than shimming the neck, the Peavey B-Ninety has an adjustable shim in the neck pocket. You slacken the strings, loosen the neck screws, then tighten the allen key hole on the neck plate and it pushes a shim up into the neck pocket. Brilliant!
> 
> Why don't all bolt on guitars rock this kind of thing?



Fender actually had a system like that called the Micro Tilt. Several other makers have used a similar system over the years. 

Most makers stopped using it because people were ruining their necks by improperly adjusting the system. If you use too much, and don't loosen the neck bolts properly, you'll strip them out, and this can also lead to cracking the neck. These systems also create a considerable gap in the neck pocket, which can negatively influence tone.

A proper, hardwood or cardstock shim is still the preferred method of shimming. It's not as easy, and is more time consuming, but it's tonal benefits, and potential to be safer are more important to most.


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 25, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The neck is rock maple, per the manual.



That's what I get for not reading.

Get some pictures of this bass up!


----------

